# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Xmas Storylines

## ?????

only 3 months to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its this time time of the year again where we are all wondering what have they got planned for xmas. we all know its gonna be a sad, misery filled episode considering the fact that so many people are leaving.  but whay do you want to happen.

i would like:

Alfie moon to die a slow painful death.. or to get shot not once but twice.( so there is no way he could ever came back)

sharon to find out she is pregnant and her and dennis to set off in the sunset. but not before sam

escapes prison only to hold chrissie,sharon and some others hostage
 in the vic. armed police surrender outside the vic. she goes mad ,looses it then panics, shots chrissie and then kills herself! 

meanwhile pauline and her new fella to get married.

nana moon to die peacefully on xmas day.

the day ENDS people singing silent night. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS!

----------


## angelblue

Doesnt this need to be in the spoiler section because it is potentially a spoiler of what going to happen   :Ponder:

----------


## Bad Wolf

i'll move it to the rumour mill

you just know nana will die on xmas day----why???????????????????????

----------


## angelblue

She is adorable i dont want her to die 

But i do like the sharon and dennis idea though 

I wonder if they have started to flim theses endings or the follow up to it   :Smile:

----------


## dddMac1

i don't want them to kill Nana moon

----------


## dragoneye454

It would be horrible if she died on christmas day. It's supposed to be happy and that'll ruin it. Crying on Xmas day is not right

----------


## dddMac1

i'm going to be in tears if they do

----------


## kirsty_g

omg sharon and chrissie hostage who might that be

----------


## tammyy2j

Xmas storylines are lightly going to be Shannis and Kalfie departures and Nana moon's death. 

Will Chrissie and Sam's departures be before xmas or during xmas.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

wonder what they'll have for us over x mas. i think it will be most of the characters leaving and nana dying. hopefully its not all depressing though. 

but as soon as chrissie and alfie got the better i have to say!

----------


## ?????

PEOPLE PEOPLE, you have misunderstood my post. i said this is what i would LIKE to happen on xmas  NOT what is going to happen. the whole point of this thread was you to share your ideas on what you would LIKE to happen. as much as i would like alfie moon to die- it aint gonna happen coz the producers got it in their head that we love alfie and his demented life.  

you can be over the top as you can, like i was.

so i don't see why its in the RUMOUR mill.

----------


## callummc

i'm with you,let chrissy go out with a bang,get the doorstop back of the police,and let alfie have it,let the body be found on christmas day,not be buried so they can bring him back,and then let him rot till new years eve,bury him on new years eve,what a way to start the new year-no chance of ever having to hear or see his whinging kisser ever again .

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Will Chrissie and Sam's departures be before xmas or during xmas.


They leave in November, so before Xmas!!  :Smile:

----------


## *cinderella*

I think the Xmas storylines will be Shannis leaving and Nana Moon dying  :Sad:  Then on New Years Kalfie go. Urgh all the best people are going...im gonna have a crap xmas now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hayley

> I think the Xmas storylines will be Shannis leaving and Nana Moon dying  Then on New Years Kalfie go. Urgh all the best people are going...im gonna have a crap xmas now


i agree with you!

----------


## emma_strange

> i don't want them to kill Nana moon


me either!

----------


## crjs1

I only have one wish: For Kat and Alfie to leave together as a happy couple!!!!

----------


## callummc

My wish would be for them to go togrther straight to walford cemetry

----------


## sarahwelford

> My wish would be for them to go togrther straight to walford cemetry


Thats not very nice

I agree all the best ones are leaving chrissie watts i could not belive it when read she was leaving aswell.
Since she came to the sqaure she has been brilliant

----------


## callummc

i dont mean it nasty,i'm just not a luvver of kat and alfie

----------


## dddMac1

my wish for xmas would be Alfie and Kat back together and leaving Walford for a fresh start but that probally won't happen

----------


## Flozza

yea me too and sam to go free xxxx

----------


## Kim

> my wish for xmas would be Alfie and Kat back together and leaving Walford for a fresh start but that probally won't happen


I heard that is going to happen alfer Kat and Alfie realise that they can't be happy with Little Mo around.

----------


## Leo_in_ee_rules

I don't want Nana moon to die!

----------


## Jada-GDR

> only 3 months to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its this time time of the year again where we are all wondering what have they got planned for xmas. we all know its gonna be a sad, misery filled episode considering the fact that so many people are leaving.  but whay do you want to happen.
> 
> i would like:
> 
> Alfie moon to die a slow painful death.. or to get shot not once but twice.( so there is no way he could ever came back)
> 
> sharon to find out she is pregnant and her and dennis to set off in the sunset. but not before sam
> 
> escapes prison only to hold chrissie,sharon and some others hostage
> ...


All singing silent night - wouldn't that be soo lovely? I would probably cry in fact I definatly would cause the thought of it's making me want to cry NOW
 :Crying:  As for alfie I doubt it but it would still be good  :Wal2l:

----------

